# Hi 'member Me?



## ghost1066 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi guys, just wanted to say Hello and I hope I am back now. I still owe a couple of members trades, I apologize again for the wait, I will try to get them done soonest. Some things here are better now some are the same or maybe not so good but I have to keep trying. Missed talking with everyone and seeing your work so expect a bunch of likes and such on your posts soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 1, 2014)

welcome back tommy lifes full of speed bumpsduck


----------



## Kevin (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad to have you back Tommy.


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 1, 2014)

Glad to see you back Tommy.


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 1, 2014)

Was talking about you just the other day. Good to see ya back.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Good to see you back. Hope all is well.


Dave


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome back Tommy !


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I wish everything was better but not that lucky but still trying.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad you are back Tommy!


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Keep plugging Tommy.


----------



## Patrude (Oct 2, 2014)

Hard to see the horizon when you're up to your neck in quicksand: Keep looking, a little measure of brightness here and there will add up to a healthy serving of sunshine. Keep on . Wish you the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## bluedot (Oct 2, 2014)

Good to see you posting again!


----------



## brown down (Oct 3, 2014)

glad your back buddy was wondering where you went!!


----------



## David Hill (Oct 3, 2014)

Guess I was in the dark....thought you were just busy or somtin.
Welcome back & good to see ya.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Tommy good seeing you active again. Lovin that box call but can say the same for the wifey! Lovin the box call I mean


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------

